# Plz help identify my ride



## Tricycle dan (Dec 13, 2015)

Can anyone identify this tricycle?

I can't find anything like it online. 

It is built as a tow truck and has road service trike painted on sheet metal as well as 'head office' and united states' on stamp head. Cannot find any other markings.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 14, 2015)

Judging from the pics, it's from china, or australia. 

Cuz it's upside down,  get it...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2015)

Huh.... I see no purpose for the pulleys except to confuse us.


----------



## Tricycle dan (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol am from Australia so this may explain why I couldn't get the pics right way up!


----------



## Tricycle dan (Dec 14, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Huh.... I see no purpose for the pulleys except to confuse us.




The big pulley had a timber handle on it and a spring lock on the inside and a fine wire rope on it running over little pulley  so I am thinking it's a tow truck (trike) all looks to be genuine and not a later mod I am stumped cannot find anything even close to it.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 17, 2015)

It's older.
  It has wheels with replaceable spokes.
  On U.S. made trikes that is seen  pre-1960's .


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mate, I believe it is a Hi Speed Service Trike. The pulley was because it was meant to be a tow truck sort of thing


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------

